# Info direct from SA Range Coordinator



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

I inquired about +P ammo use in a XD(M) and the reply was "You can shoot +P ammo in your new XD(M) we just don’t recommend a steady diet as it can be hard on the firearm". Of course they have to say that...right?:buttkick:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They say that because a "steady diet" of the +P ammo can do frame damage over time. The hotter the load the harder the action smacks the frame when cycling. I know some that use recoil buffers to help keep the frame from damage but I really don't know how much they can save it over a long time. most the guys I know that do things like that don't keep a gun real long.


----------

